
William Shatner’s $30B Kickstarter Campaign to Save California - mrfusion
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/exclusive-william-shatners-30-billion-116672789084.html
======
brianclements
probably naive, but still honest idea here: what about a nationwide system to
capture rain/snow and pipe it around where needed? A smart grid but for water.
Rain/snow capture on every rooftop perhaps? It can be pumped into natural
aquifers and existing artificial lakes all over the country. I couldn't help
but think, as a California resident, that there should be some way to ship all
that snow that was pouring on the east coast this past winter to where it was
needed instead.

------
swamp40
Would love to hear an intelligent discussion of this idea.

~~~
mrfusion
Me too, that's why I submitted it. I guess one issue is how many desalination
plants could $30 billion buy? Perhaps that's a better solution?

